# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  info per satelit

## evalt

pershandetje

mund te me ndihmoj dikush ne lidhje me  decoder / satelit ketu?

----------


## taku72

Fol si e ke hallin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## evalt

jetoj ne itali
dua te di nese esht e mundut te shikoj tv shquipetare me ant te satelitit? ne menyr free 
pa u abunuar  psh me digitalb , thjesht duke patur dekoderin dhe satelitin.

me qene se te pallati ku jetoj  kane montuar nje anten satelitore.
dua te shfrytezoj mendesin ne kete rast, nese esht e mundur

----------


## taku72

Nuk ka kanale pa paguar shoku vetem ato qe jane free mund ti shohesh kurse te tjerat jane me pagese :buzeqeshje:

----------


## evalt

une kanalet free dua.

tvsh, klan, top channel , keta ose edhe ndonje tjeter a mund te shihen  pa pages, pa u abonuar me tring ose digitalb ?

----------


## Antiproanti

> une kanalet free dua.
> 
> tvsh, klan, top channel , keta ose edhe ndonje tjeter a mund te shihen  pa pages, pa u abonuar me tring ose digitalb ?


Free jane vetem keto:
-tvsh  (Eutelsat 16A  	12656.50	V,  4883 1/2)
-rtk  (Eutelsat 16A  	 12632.20	V,  4883 1/2)

-Albania Screen (eventualisht)

(Eutelsat 16A  11427.00 V  27500 5/6)
-Vizion Plus (eventualisht)
-Kanal 7
-Smile (Albaniea) (Eventualisht)


-Top News  (Eutelsat 16A  10762.25 H  27500 3/4)

(Eutelsat 16A 10803.75 H  30000 3/5)
-My Music  
-Shop TV

----------


## _MALSORI_

sateliti qe e ka vendosur dikush nuk eshte per ty..nese e ka vendosur shteti apo pronari i nderteses quhet satelit komunal qe i sherben te gjithe banoreve..meqe ti jeton ne itali ky satelit eshte i pozicionuar ne 13 grade ne lindje dhe ty nuk te hyn ne pune fare..kanalet italiane te gjitha transmetojne nga 13 grade ne lindje kurse kanalet qe ti deshiron te ndjekesh jane ne transmetim ne eutelsat 16 grade ne lindje..mos u lodh kot me te..ose vendos antenen tende qe te kesh mundesi te shohesh kanalet shqiptare..

antiproanti te ka dhene frekuencat e kanaleve shqiptare qe transmetojne ne satelit pa pagese..as klan e as top channel nuk i sheh dot pa pagese..keshtu qe per tvsh e rtk nuk ja vlen fare..

----------


## evalt

antenen satelitore nuk e ka vendosur shteti , thjesht komshite i hyrjet time.
megjithate me sa po mar vesh une ,e vetmja menyt per te par me ane te satelitit eshte te bej nje abonim me digitalb.
te siti i digitalb ka 4 paketa te ndryshme , me e lita eshte ajo baze 790 leke (7900 ne muaj ) me pak fjal.

me interesoi  ajo  paketa baz , i dergova 1 mail digitalb

me kthyen pergjigje  , i ran shum rreth e rrotull por nuk ju pergjigjen pyetjes time : dekoderin + antenen satelitore ma japin ata gratis apo duhet ti paguaj une ?  
i pyeta  per paketen baz, mu pergjigjen  , qe te kontaktoja sitin easypay.al , por te ky sit paketa baz nuk eshte 

dikush mund te me japi ndonje sqarim nese eshte e mundur ? edhe pse nuk keni te beni fare me keta

----------


## _MALSORI_

evat..

mos u merr me digitalbin..ata jane thjeshte me te rjepe..aty ku ti jeton sigurisht qe ka duqane qe shesin aparate dhe parabola satelitore..ty patjeter te duhet nje profesionist ne kete pune..nuk mundesh ta instalosh vete pasi eshte e veshtire ta pozicionosh parabolen ne 16 grade ne linde dhe kendin e paraboles..

edhe per abonim mos u merr me digitalbin..blej nje aparat satelitor ( dekoder ) psh Dreambox hd qe i hap kanalet me ane te internetit dhe shikon edhe kanalet italiane dhe shqiptare..mafton te blejsh kodin zhbllokues tek ata qe shesin keto kode dhe i sheh pjesen dermuese te kanaleve shqiptare dhe pothuajse te gjitha kanalet italiane perfshire paketen SKY ITALIA..nje shites i ketyre kodeve eshte edhe anetari i forumit tone '' cccam ''

gjithsesi mos u lodh me digitalbin dhe ketu ne forum..te duhet patjeter instalues profesional i paraboles satelitore..

----------


## evalt

_MALSORI_  te falenderoj per ndihmen.
mund te me shpjegosh pak kete dreambox hd qe i jep kanalet me ane te internetit , me duket interesant
si funksionon  pak a shum

----------


## _MALSORI_

dreambox , spiderbox dhe te tjere dekodera jane te prodhuar posaqerisht qe te c'kodojne kanalet me pagese qe transmetohen ne satelit..eshte forme jo e ligjshme per te pare kanalet televizive por duke pare menyren e rrjepjes qe te ben digitalbi ja vlen ta besh..

funksionimi eshte i thjeshte..te duhet te kesh ne shtepi internet dhe paisjen shperndarese te tij router..nje aparat satelitor te tipit dream box te thjeshte ose ne HD ( ta keshilloj HD ) dhe nje antene parabolike jo me e vogel se 80cm ne diameter qe e vendos jashte shtepise..sinjali satelitor vjen nga koka satelitore direct te aparati satelitor ..sinjali ckodues vjen nga router ( interneti ) ne aparatin satelitor me nje fishe rg45..te dyja bashke bejne te mundur hapjen e kanalieve televizive por duhet te blesh kodin e ckodimit te cilin duhet ta instalosh ne aparatin satelitor..zakonisht kushton diku nga 25 euro te 60 euro..me ane te ketij kodi personi qe ka qendren ckoduese ( card sharing ) te identifikon ty dhe ti hap kanalet..nuk hapen 100 % e kanaleve por pjesa dermuese po..sidomos sky italia pothuajse e plote perfshire te gjitha kanalet sportive..

te gjitha keto ti ben vetem nje profesionist..ti vete nga sa shoh une nuk ja ke idene e ketyre puneve keshtu qe je i detyruar te bisedosh me nje profesionist ne instalimin e sateliteve..

----------

